# Durainrider



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone hear of this dude? He's got a bunch of YouTube vids ranging from training to vegan. He's a proponent of power meters and can hammer it on the bike. Thing is, he says a lot of the athletes at the top dope. If you don't then you can't win. Lance was on a level playing field because all those guys he was battling were doping as well. This dude doesn't beat around the bush either. Anyone thats heard him believe what he's saying?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh brother...
Here we go again.....


----------



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

goodboyr said:


> Oh brother...
> Here we go again.....


I did a search on the forum but didn't get any results. Maybe its durianrider. I may have misspelled it.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup. That's it. Enjoy the read.


----------



## Jay561 (Jul 14, 2014)

The banana doper?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

He is seriously nuts and has a hot girlfriend


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> He is seriously nuts and has a hot girlfriend



yeah....his girlfriend is cute....butt i liked her ass better with a little meat on her bones....love that baby fat.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> He is seriously nuts and has a hot girlfriend


She has just as much if not more crazy coursing through her veins as he does.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

craiger_ny said:


> She has just as much if not more crazy coursing through her veins as he does.



you got right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

You guys think durianrider is doped up or what?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> You guys think durianrider is doped up or what?


Eating dozens of bananas a day must constitute some form of doping. Extreme potassium intake as a PED? Extreme constipation after ingesting so many bananas causing the need for fewer bathroom breaks during a race and therefore an advantage? Tossing banana peels on the road to mess up the other racers? There are all sorts of possibilities.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

azpeterb said:


> Eating dozens of bananas a day must constitute some form of doping. Extreme potassium intake as a PED? Extreme constipation after ingesting so many bananas causing the need for fewer bathroom breaks during a race and therefore an advantage? Tossing banana peels on the road to mess up the other racers? There are all sorts of possibilities.


yawn
12345


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

He calls himself Durianrider, so I suspect it's durians, not bananas.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

He's a flat out dumbass through and through.


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

I find most of his videos entertaining...but that's about it. I'm not drop shipping crates of bananas to my house or changing my diet because of anything he says.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

i truly enjoy his chronic use of the work "F$*c".....as this is my favorite word as well....however, just because he uses my favorite word with accurate and strategic precision i do not feel the urge to eat crates of bananas as a result....although i would eat his girlfriend just for the f$*c of it. 





Cartoscro said:


> I find most of his videos entertaining...but that's about it. I'm not drop shipping crates of bananas to my house or changing my diet because of anything he says.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

He's an RBR member. I love some of his stuff... Hilarious!


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Jackhammer said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sozmdI08tKI
> 
> "There aren't no fcuking timeouts up a hill, you just gotta keep smashing that motherfcuker!"
> 
> Great advice...


The downhill at 4:15 does not look technical at all and he says he's getting dropped.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

deviousalex said:


> The downhill at 4:15 does not look technical at all and he says he's getting dropped.


that has nothing to do with the shoes im sure....


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

he's an admitted doper. Got banned from a marathon. Recently, he's been taking testoserone as a supplement.

but say what you want about the guy, he's making money off of his youtube


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I've only seen a dozen or so of his YouTube Videos where he is opines strictly about riding and riders as well as traditional techniques or training methods. (He throws in the part about eating bananas only in a sentence or two, they're really not the topic.)

Regarding the specific videos I saw and in the context of those only I find him both entertaining, insightful and IMO accurate about biking and the sport.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> he's an admitted doper. Got banned from a marathon. Recently, he's been taking testoserone as a supplement.
> 
> but say what you want about the guy, he's making money off of his youtube


Links?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> Links?


Regarding the testosterone. There's a video by his girlfriend Freelee in which both Durian and Freelee talked about Durian taking test. In it, Durian said his weight shot up like 10 lbs just due to taking the test. Freelee said she's not happy about him taking dope, but admitted his sex drive went way up (which is good, I suppose). He got a lot of smacks from people calling him a hypocrit since he's promoting a vegan and healthy lifestyle and yet goes on to take test.

Regarding the marathon ban. I read it in the comment section in one of his videos (don't remember which video) in which a poster were calling him out for taking test, and poster went on to say that that didn't surprise him since Durian got ban in some event in the past. (I said marathon earlier, but I believe the poster said a tri event).

Anyway, Durian is a not a completely clean guy. But I think for the most part, he is right about the diet, cycling, and how to lead a healthy lifestyle (sans the doping part). I mean the guy is lean.

On a sidenote: his girlfiriend Freelee seems to have an bigger following on youtube than him. Go watch some of her videos and read the comment sections, she has quite a following. And that means $$$. Must be nice. Durian and Freelee talking about cycling and diet are making more money then many pro cyclists. Quite a money making enterprise in which capital investment is just a camera.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> Anyway, Durian is a not a completely clean guy. But I think for the most part, he is right about the diet, cycling, and how to lead a healthy lifestyle (sans the doping part). I mean the guy is lean.


Right about diet? They are bat sh*t crazy. Eat 30 bananas a day? He also isn't serious. He's making videos and making a few bucks, that's all. If he lived like that he'd be a mess. For one thing he would have no B12 at all and the amount of time it would take to actually eat like he advocates for combined with the amount of time spent on the toilet from eating that much fruit would make cycling or doing anything else impossible. He's hilarious, let's leave it at that.

You can get lean from cancer too. That wouldn't make someone "right" for smoking. It's also important to keep in mind that eating disorders are deadly.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> But I think for the most part, he is right about the diet, cycling, and how to lead a healthy lifestyle (sans the doping part). I mean the guy is lean.


All the guy does is ride. He rides more miles a year than a world tour pro. If you rode that much you would be lean too. Lean != healthy balanced diet.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Right about diet? They are bat sh*t crazy. Eat 30 bananas a day? He also isn't serious. He's making videos and making a few bucks, that's all. If he lived like that he'd be a mess. For one thing he would have no B12 at all and the amount of time it would take to actually eat like he advocates for combined with the amount of time spent on the toilet from eating that much fruit would make cycling or doing anything else impossible. He's hilarious, let's leave it at that.
> 
> You can get lean from cancer too. That wouldn't make someone "right" for smoking. It's also important to keep in mind that eating disorders are deadly.


oh brother, B12 deficiency huh? Do you know where B12 come from?
(hint: B12 doesn't come from animals).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

he takes B12 shots. he also gets blood tests done yearly.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> All the guy does is ride. He rides more miles a year than a world tour pro. If you rode that much you would be lean too. Lean != healthy balanced diet.


true, but being lean usually means better health than being fat. I rather be lean than not. As for balanced diet, well "diet" this is one of those thing that is debatable ends on, yada yada yada. Bottomline is, he is lean, and his diet works. His diet is vegetarian/carb dominant, which is the same diet as most endurance athletes.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> he takes B12 shots. he also gets blood tests done yearly.


I have not seen in a video where he mentioned about taking B12 shots nor supplement. However, I have seen videos of him where he would eat fruits picked right off a tree, and those fruits would most likely have B12 in them due to the bacteria on them.

Almost all sport drinks and/or sport recovery products on the market today have an overabundant of B12 (amongs other things) in them. Many grain cereals sold today also has an abundant of B12 in them. Getting enough B12 in today's world is absolutely NOT a problem, but the lowcarb crowds like to blow way out of proportions.

Vegans can also take in B12 from yeast.

My grandmother who is now 92 has been a vegan for the last 3 decades or so. Don't tell her that she's been on a B12 deficiency for the last 30 years.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> Regarding the marathon ban. I read it in the comment section in one of his videos (don't remember which video) in which a poster were calling him out for taking test, and poster went on to say that that didn't surprise him since Durian got ban in some event in the past. (I said marathon earlier, but I believe the poster said a tri event).


youtube comment section. 
seriously
youtube comment section


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> oh brother, B12 deficiency huh? Do you know where B12 come from?
> (hint: B12 doesn't come from animals).


How long can the Pancreas function on 30 bananas a day? If the diet made even a stitch of sense don't you think evolution would have made us vegans over the last few hundred thousand years or so? It can be done safely with supplements but that by definition makes it a fools folly.

Moral arguments aside...


----------



## FujiSteve (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey, I've got a massive ego myself. I'm also pathetically self-centred and opinionated with no specific training in diet or exercise. So could you please start a thread all about me and just keep talking about me, me and me and how awesome I am?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

FujiSteve said:


> Hey, I've got a massive ego myself. I'm also pathetically self-centred and opinionated with no specific training in diet or exercise. So could you please start a thread all about me and just keep talking about me, me and me and how awesome I am?


Only if you have a hot girlfriend.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Guy is nut job for sure. Some of his videos are a joke but some have great content.

His videos of Pro teams training in Oz are worth watching. He obviously has great rapport with most pro teams as they let him sit off the back on training rides. Commentary and insight on technique and team dynamics are pretty good and the fact that he is following these guys up some serious climbs on a 20+lb bamboo bike is pretty impressive too.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Guy is nut job for sure. Some of his videos are a joke but some have great content.
> 
> His videos of Pro teams training in Oz are worth watching. He obviously has great rapport with most pro teams as they let him sit off the back on training rides. Commentary and insight on technique and team dynamics are pretty good and the fact that he is following these guys up some serious climbs on a 20+lb bamboo bike is pretty impressive too.


20+LB bamboo bike? All I've ever seen in his videos is S-Works, etc level bikes.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I've seen the bamboo bike. 

Durianrider has sat on with the climbs with pros. I don't think this is all that incredible.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> How long can the Pancreas function on 30 bananas a day?


Why would 30 bananas shut down the pancreas?



> If the diet made even a stitch of sense don't you think evolution would have made us vegans over the last few hundred thousand years or so?


This doesn't make sense to me. Can you explain it? 

Explain how what you said is different from the following:
_If immunization shots made even a stitch of sense don't you think evolution would have made us immunized over the last few hundred thousand years or so?_


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I've seen the bamboo bike.
> 
> Durianrider has sat on with the climbs with pros. I don't think this is all that incredible.


Remember, pros only ride at 100% FTP at all times.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> 20+LB bamboo bike? All I've ever seen in his videos is S-Works, etc level bikes.


Durianrider has many road and mountain bikes. I think his 2014 tour down under videos show a couple of climbs up corkscrew with Sky and Movistar. You can see the pros checking out his bamboo bike at rest stops.

Most of 2015 videos he's on a Giant TCR/DuraAce. He does have a couple videos where he reviews/compares a $500 bike with others in his quiver. His opinion is its the rider that makes the diff and he goes thru the numbers using his data to prove the point.

His views on doping are the same in all sports. His take is if you're paid to win you're on the gear no matter what sport we talk about. As time and info come out, I have to agree with him. Why do the pros juice? Because it f*##ing works!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Local Hero said:


> Why would 30 bananas shut down the pancreas?
> 
> This doesn't make sense to me. Can you explain it?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just saw your post... Granted this is a fruitatarian diet, but he's advocating something similar. There's tons of stuff on why this is such a bad idea, Weil is good too, "more harm than good." I like him. I think he's pretty balanced. 

Ashton Kutcher?s Fruitarian Diet: What Went Wrong? - US News

What Is Fruitarianism? - Ask Dr. Weil

i don't think you can compare immunity with dietary needs? They are apples and oranges (ha ha). So, no, I don't think it is the same line of logic. Humans, like all omnivores eat a majority of what is available geographically. Modernity has made nutrition an issue of choice instead of availability. You will do best to eat a balanced diet that contains 3-5 servings of fruit/veg a day, data says that people who do that live 7 years longer. That will allow you to get a rich variety of micronutrients without over thinking it. "More" plant-based not "only" plant-based... The USDA revised its nutritional guidelines and the people involved were serious scholars, medical doctors, and public health practitioners. If an all plant-based diet was superior don't you think we would have figured that out by now? And I'm not being snarky... My grandfather understood this without any formal education. Eat a variety of foods, eat seasonal and fresh. Eat fishes. Eat some meat. Eat beans. A piece of bead, a piece of cheese and a glass of wine really is perfect. Do things in moderation.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Sorry, I just saw your post... Granted this is a fruitatarian diet, but he's advocating something similar. There's tons of stuff on why this is such a bad idea, Weil is good too, "more harm than good." I like him. I think he's pretty balanced.
> 
> Ashton Kutcher?s Fruitarian Diet: What Went Wrong? - US News
> 
> ...


That is common sense, which many people don't seem to have these days.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> Granted this is a fruitatarian diet


One of my friends is going on an "all fruit cleanse" where she eats nothing but fruit for a week. My other friend is doing a 30 day paleo cleanse where she eats mostly meat and things high in fat to "clear the toxins caused by carbs" out of her body.

Both of these are "backed by science" but both of them can't be write. I'm also fairly certain both of these are wrong.

Here's an explanation on how studies can make such insane claims. It's well worth the read.

I Fooled Millions Into Thinking Chocolate Helps Weight Loss. Here's How.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> i don't think you can compare immunity with dietary needs? They are apples and oranges (ha ha). So, no, I don't think it is the same line of logic.


I was worried you might get caught up on that. I was challenging the logic itself. 


You said: _If the diet made even a stitch of sense don't you think evolution would have made us vegans over the last few hundred thousand years or so?_

I just substituted words: 

_If BLANK made even a stitch of sense don't you think evolution would have made us BLANK over the last few hundred thousand years or so?
_

That's not a valid argument. There are plenty of things that make sense which evolution has not provided or adapted us to.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Local Hero said:


> Why would 30 bananas shut down the pancreas?


It's not "shut down" the pancreas, but it is seriously challenging it in much the same way that high sugar intake over a prolonged period leads to hyperinsulinemia and insulin resistance. That leads to Type II diabetes, and if not checked soon enough, then the pancreas cells that produce insulin start giving up the ghost and the condition can progress to Type I diabetes. Along the way, the liver gets seriously taxed and damaged leading to a condition known as non-alcoholic fatty liver.

The problem is the steady, high sugar intake. Here are a few numbers to put it into context.
- A medium banana weighs ~ 118g, and delivers about 105 Cal of nutrition
- Of the 118 g ~27 g is carbohydrate
- Of that 27 g, 3 g is dietary fiber which has no energy contribution (0 Calories)
- Of the remaining 24 g of carbohydrate ~14 g is sugars, and the rest, ~10 g, is largely starch (think glucose)
- Of the 14g sugars, ~ 6 g is fructose and ~8 g is sucrose
- Because the weight of sucrose is half glucose and half fructose, the metabolic supply of each banana becomes 10 g of fructose and 4 g of glucose
- Protein content of bananas is 1.3g (5 Cal)
- Fat content is 0.4 g (4 Cal)

So using those parameters, 30 bananas per day would deliver ~ 3,150 Cal, with 2,880 Cal from carbs, of which ~ 1680 Cal comes from glucose sources, and 1,200 Cal comes from fructose. That is balanced by 39 g of protein (156 Cal) and 12 g of fat (108 Cal).

The continuous onslaught of glucose sources will drive continuous high levels of insulin production, which will exhaust the pancreas. The continuous onslaught of fructose will seriously tax the liver. If energy intake is balanced at 3,150 Cal per day, then both protein and fat intake is ridiculously low.

That's just macronutrients. There are the micronutriensts which are essentially non-existent in bananas, like Calcium, vitamin A, vitamin D, vitamin B-12 and Iron. So after all those calories (3,150 per day) you still haven't gotten anywhere near what you need for protein or a number of micronutrients, and you've pushed your pancreas into overdrive and challenged your liver with persistent high fructose loading.

That will lead to a fairly short life.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Local Hero said:


> That's not a valid argument. There are plenty of things that make sense which evolution has not provided or adapted us to.


Good point, thanks. Natural selection didn't help us figure out stuff like scurvey. But science did. we can survive some pretty extreme diets for long periods of time, but that doesn't make extreme diets safe or healthy, it makes them survivable.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Harley and Leane are the masters of clickbait. Making money entertaining folks with the usual fiction needed to make money in show biz. Whacky opinions and clickbait hooks ensure their videos get a lot of reach. I have known people in the cycling scene who actually act like these two in real life - ugh stay away.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

You could argue that the reason we didn't evolve to eat fruits only is because fruit is seasonal, and isn't always available in large quantities. So we evolved the ability to get nutrition from a variety of sources. It may just be that eating fruits only is the best diet for us, but we have the ability eat other things as needed. But in this age of abundance, we can eat fruits all year long.

You also have to remember that his caloric intake is a lot higher than other omnivore athletes, of similar activity level. His argument is that 2000 calories from fruit (carbs) are not equal to 2000 calories from protein. And it makes sense it's a lot easier for our bodies to burn carbs than proteins/fats.

His other argument that's compelling is that he is super lean and fit and has tons of energy. It's hard to take advice from "experts" who are themselves "less than fit".


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

SFTifoso said:


> You could argue that the reason we didn't evolve to eat fruits only is because fruit is seasonal, and isn't always available in large quantities. So we evolved the ability to get nutrition from a variety of sources. It may just be that eating fruits only is the best diet for us, but we have the ability eat other things as needed. But in this age of abundance, we can eat fruits all year long.
> 
> You also have to remember that his caloric intake is a lot higher than other omnivore athletes, of similar activity level. His argument is that 2000 calories from fruit (carbs) are not equal to 2000 calories from protein. And it makes sense it's a lot easier for our bodies to burn carbs than proteins/fats.
> 
> His other argument that's compelling is that he is *super lean and fit and has tons of energy*. It's hard to take advice from "experts" who are themselves "less than fit".


Sorry, I just can't let this go.

Super lean, fit and has tons of energy does NOT equate to "healthy". I see this all the time in practice: super lean, fit, great athletes....complete messes on a biochemical and hormonal level. Just because you LOOK fit does not mean you are.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

robdamanii said:


> Sorry, I just can't let this go.
> 
> Super lean, fit and has tons of energy does NOT equate to "healthy". I see this all the time in practice: super lean, fit, great athletes....complete messes on a biochemical and hormonal level. Just because you LOOK fit does not mean you are.


You know that Harley posts his blood test results every year right?

You are aware that Freely and him strongly promote starches like rice, they're not fruitarians, right?

Eating fruit isn't even economically viable. They are fully aware of this and they promote a balanced vegan diet.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Sorry, I just can't let this go.
> 
> Super lean, fit and has tons of energy does NOT equate to "healthy". I see this all the time in practice: super lean, fit, great athletes....complete messes on a biochemical and hormonal level. Just because you LOOK fit does not mean you are.


Yes, this is absolutely true! 

There are plenty of young fit, elite athletes doped to the gills, that look healthy and perform at a high level but cannot sustain health thru the years - something eventually gives and the physiology fails. The real test is their status thru middle age and senior years.

Interesting thing about Harley (Durianrider) is he gets blood work done and posts the results. His numbers are right in the reference range and his liver and kidney enzymes are consistent with normal function.

He is in his late thirties which is still young enough for the youth factor to neutralize any aberrant behavior though.

Bottom line is he backs up his training /diet regimen with data and he lays it all out there with nothing to hide and I respect him for that.

As a physician however, I will argue that there is so much variation in individual physiology that it is foolish to say that one diet protocol is the best for everyone. Clinical experience has shown me that most do best on plant based diet but I have seen patients have failure and success with different protocols.

Unfortunately there is no magic diet and often it comes down to trial and error to find the right balance. Like most things in life it all comes down to balance.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

BacDoc said:


> Yes, this is absolutely true!
> 
> There are plenty of young fit, elite athletes doped to the gills, that look healthy and perform at a high level but cannot sustain health thru the years - something eventually gives and the physiology fails. The real test is their status thru middle age and senior years.
> 
> ...


My question is the sustainability of such a practice over the course of a lifetime. Anyone can get away with a dramatic diet for some time (and he will likely be able to do so for longer than your average because of his ridiculous amount of physical activity) but it does catch up with you. In his case, once he cuts his mileage, the significant amount of carbohydrate sources (fructose especially) will start to become an issue. 

If you want to eat 30 bananas a day, you'd better be piling on miles that uses those carbs for fuel.



MMsRepBike said:


> You know that Harley posts his blood test results every year right?
> 
> You are aware that Freely and him strongly promote starches like rice, they're not fruitarians, right?
> 
> Eating fruit isn't even economically viable. They are fully aware of this and they promote a balanced vegan diet.


I'm aware of this. See my reply above.

I don't believe a vegan diet is appropriate either. But that's a completely other topic that is not appropriate for this thread, unless we're going to discuss biochemistry of nutrition.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

robdamanii said:


> My question is the sustainability of such a practice over the course of a lifetime. Anyone can get away with a dramatic diet for some time (and he will likely be able to do so for longer than your average because of his ridiculous amount of physical activity) but it does catch up with you. In his case, once he cuts his mileage, the significant amount of carbohydrate sources (fructose especially) will start to become an issue.
> 
> If you want to eat 30 bananas a day, you'd better be piling on miles that uses those carbs for fuel.
> 
> ...


Well he's been posting his blood results for 11 years now I think, at least once a year. His girl has been doing it for several years as well.

So I guess we'll just have to wait to see them just fall apart? Their illusion of health and well-being sure is a clever one. I have to tell you though, I'm far more inclined to believe them than I am to believe you. You're of course much healthier than either of them right?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

MMsRepBike said:


> Well he's been posting his blood results for 11 years now I think, at least once a year. His girl has been doing it for several years as well.
> 
> So I guess we'll just have to wait to see them just fall apart? Their illusion of health and well-being sure is a clever one. I have to tell you though, I'm far more inclined to believe them than I am to believe you. You're of course much healthier than either of them right?


Very combative out of someone with no health-related credentals whatsoever (and likely human physiology credentials barely the quality of University of Phoenix.)

You also can't seem to comprehend the following:



> he will likely be able to do so for longer than your average because of his ridiculous amount of physical activity


In all biochemical/physiological sense, this is what is keeping his diet from becoming an issue. However, I wouldn't expect a plebian like you to understand that. Or you just like to argue. Probably the latter since I've seen you do NOTHING but argue and act belligerant on these forums for more than a year. 

And if you're taking nutrition and diet advice from him, I honestly feel sorry for you.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Well he's been posting his blood results for 11 years now I think, at least once a year. His girl has been doing it for several years as well.
> 
> So I guess we'll just have to wait to see them just fall apart? Their illusion of health and well-being sure is a clever one. I have to tell you though, I'm far more inclined to believe them than I am to believe you. You're of course much healthier than either of them right?


Why do I care how healthy someone is that is giving health advice? I don't care if they chain smoke if they are an exercise physiology scholar with a significant demonstrated record of peer reviewed publications, books/book chapters, paper presentations, expert panels and consultations... Someone could be the picture of good health and be a blithering idiot (like trying to get you to eat 30 bananas every day?). Maybe they are in poor health because they are simply getting old and breaking down but they are Andrew Weil?


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

He blurts too many declarative statements to be taken seriously. 

I liked his **** aussie cyclists say video.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> Why do I care how healthy someone is that is giving health advice? I don't care if they chain smoke if they are an exercise physiology scholar with a significant demonstrated record of peer reviewed publications, books/book chapters, paper presentations, expert panels and consultations... Someone could be the picture of good health and be a blithering idiot (like trying to get you to eat 30 bananas every day?). Maybe they are in poor health because they are simply getting old and breaking down but they are Andrew Weil?


Exactly. He has a video saying that Chris Froome's dietitian is fat and obese because of the bad diet he is prescribing. He seems to completely miss the point that it's not Froome's dietitian to follow his prescribed diet, it's to give advice to Froome for Froome's needs.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

At the same time, it's nice to see someone practice what they preach and get good results.


----------

